# Disturbance in the force?  The 4th Axis came online tonight!



## Pontiac Freak (Sep 21, 2014)

I had purchased a TPAC 4 Axis DRO for my mill and have been slowly getting it installed. Tonight I finally got the 4th Axis installed.  I had a 2 Axis Fagor on it when it purchased it and also had a Mitutoyo Digital Calipers on the Quill.  I wanted a incorporated 4 axis readout.  So far I have been very happy with this system.  Here are some picts of the install.  And, a very special Thanks! to
*alloy*      for helping me out on this build.  His pictures and suggestions made it much easier!


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks like a nice install.


----------



## alloy (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm glad I could be of help to you


----------

